# Just an inquiry...



## abax (Feb 8, 2017)

anybody else for impeachment before we get any further
into this circus in Washington?????


----------



## Secundino (Feb 9, 2017)

¿You won't allow a hundred days of presidency? No faith in the good man?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 9, 2017)

Seriously, he's not nearly as bad as I expected, so far. And I still think it is more likely he will resign because he can't stand not being praised constantly. Sooner or later he's going to remember he never really wanted the job and could have a much easier life with no one ever contradicting him. And he will live out his life believing that the entire world actually believes he was the best president ever and are sorry he resigned.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> Seriously, he's not nearly as bad as I expected, so far. And I still think it is more likely he will resign because he can't stand not being praised constantly. Sooner or later he's going to remember he never really wanted the job and could have a much easier life with no one ever contradicting him. And he will live out his life believing that the entire world actually believes he was the best president ever and are sorry he resigned.



I guess when you think he's the harbinger of death...all he can do is improve on that

And yeah, he is in some grand denial..especially that he doesn't think that judges don't have some ethics about their profession

impeachment?...i just want him to stop tweeting


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2017)

Impeachment would be great but for the fact that Mike Pence is waiting in the wings.


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm pondering, the unfathomable grief of president trump beiing in office, the only way to get rid of the personal devastation is getting back surgery


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm sure he thinks he's Emperor and rules and precedents
don't apply to him. Yeah, somebody should take his
Twitter account away from him permanently. I think he's
far worse than I imagined and he has McTurtle to back 
him up with nonsense.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2017)

Watch the Gorsuch confirmation hearings..with Trump's tweet this morning we will be witnessing a process that will probably repeat itself in many avenues as Trump has to start working with the Congress to get things done


----------



## Wendy (Feb 9, 2017)

This is from another forum (golf) I participate on. Not sure who wrote it but I thought it was worth posting here.....



You voted for Trump because Hillary Clinton was going to be in Wall Street's pocket. Trump wants to repeal Dodd-Frank and eliminate the Fiduciary Rule, letting Wall Street return to its pre-2008 ways.

You voted for Trump because you thought the Clinton Foundation was "pay for play." Trump has refused to wall off his businesses from his administration, and personally profits from payments from foreign governments.

You voted for Trump because of Clinton's role in Benghazi. Trump ordered the Yemen raid without adequate intel, and tweeted about "FAKE NEWS" while Americans died as a result of his carelessness.

You voted for Trump because Clinton didn't care about "the little guy." Trump's cabinet is full of billionaires, and he's taking away your health insurance so he can give them a multi-million-dollar tax break.

You voted for Trump because he was going to build a wall and Mexico was going to pay for it. American consumers will pay for the wall via import tariffs.

You voted for Trump because Clinton was going to get us into a war. Trump has provoked our enemies, alienated our allies and given ISIS a decade's worth of recruiting material.

You voted for Trump because Clinton didn't have the "stamina" to do the job. Trump hung up on the Australian Prime Minister during a 5 p.m. phone call because "it was at the end of a long day and he was tired and fatigue was setting in." 

You voted for Trump because foreign leaders wouldn't respect Clinton. Foreign leaders, both friendly and hostile, are openly mocking Trump.

You voted for Trump because Clinton lies and "he tells it like it is." Trump and his administration lie with a regularity and brazenness that can only be described as shocking.

Let's be honest about what really happened.
The reality is that you voted for Trump because you got conned. Trump is a grifter and the American people were the mark. Hey, it happens, and there's no shame in being taken in by a pro. But now that you know the score, quit insisting the conman is on your side.


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2017)

Well wendy, that was very informitive, I personally don't like trump, but I'm not going to let it ruin my life, also, I would prefer my orchid growing experience to be a peacfull spiritual retreat from this hatred and disease causing chaos that could easily just be moved to facebook off the orchid growing website, notice how many good sters left because of this........


----------



## Wendy (Feb 9, 2017)

Yet you keep coming back to comment.  Why don't you just leave this thread unopened? 

And I don't use facebook.


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2017)

You are right, ok


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2017)

The sad but true part of this is that some of Trump's actions could very well ruin a lot of people's lives whether or not they "let" him.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Impeachment would be great but for the fact that Mike Pence is waiting in the wings.


That's what worries me, also.

@Wendy -- I posted that also. Apparently it's been re-posted many, many times.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 9, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> That's what worries me, also.
> 
> @Wendy -- I posted that also. Apparently it's been re-posted many, many times.



Oops. My bad. See, I don't read all of it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> The sad but true part of this is that some of Trump's actions could very well ruin a lot of people's lives whether or not they "let" him.



Trump has already caused more concern for US Marshalls as they have to beef up security now for the judges.


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2017)

AND we get to pay for one whole floor of Trump Tower to
house his secret service protection.

Troy, without name calling and being nasty, I think we all
need an outlet for our fears and disgust. The best news
I've heard all day is that those three judges upheld the
"stay" on the immigration ban. On the other hand, Sessions was confirmed...and Devos. Uh oh. Pence is a bobble head doll and
I don't take him seriously. Probably should though.

Excellent Wendy and Dot...my sistahs!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2017)

A first step in the impeachment process has been filed by a member of Congress


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 10, 2017)

Regarding Mike Pence, I have been a life long resident of Indiana and I think of myself as a conservative, but most of the people I know were really happy to see him selected as the VP candidate. We assumed that Trump/Pence would lose and it was the easiest way to get rid of him. The new Republican governor and the Republican legislators here in Indiana are just now beginning to undo some of the damage he has caused in the last 4 years. He may sound reasonable at times, but I assure you he is a right wing nut job of the worst sort. I suspect he may the anti-Christ. (Just joking, I think?) Mike


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

Pence of Indiana meet McTurtle of KY. They deserve each other, but
we don't. Hope everybody watched Bill Maher tonight and heard
the good senator from Minn. talk about his experience in a Repub.
senate.

Ed, who was the member of congress????????


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 11, 2017)

Jerrold Nadler...a quick and easy google search would have brought it up


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpKdOEv6Vyo


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry, I forget google sometimes.

[email protected] link. Good imitation.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 11, 2017)

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...ery-unfairly-by-people-who-wrote-constitution


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 11, 2017)

I think Trump has realized that immigration issues are not what he wants to leave behind as a legacy... his delay of an appeal to SCOTUS and his realizing the wall is going to be a lot more difficult is giving him a lot to think about. If he is going to bring jobs back he cant do it with these distractions (his thinking)..I think we will see a gradual letting go of his immigration postures


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Oops. My bad. See, I don't read all of it.



No no! I meant I also posted it on Facebook. Not here.


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

You really imagine he actually THINKS! I assume Bannon
does his thinking for him.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 12, 2017)

abax said:


> You really imagine he actually THINKS! I assume Bannon
> does his thinking for him.



He's a narcissist .. he thinks about his image


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 14, 2017)

three weeks in and his first major scandal

and a growing perception that this may warrant treason (probably a stretch but it's the perception that matters)


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2017)

It seems as though his devoted followers don't care what
he does. I wonder how long it will take to filter down
through Fox news to the multitude. I've really begun to
enjoy Hardball...no mercy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not interested in taking a side openly, but I do have a question. Trump is holding a campaign rally in Melbourne, FL this weekend for the 2020 race. Has any other standing president held a rally so quickly? He's less than a month into his term... 

I'm looking for an answer, not political rants. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2017)

Did you watch his press conference? More mis-direction and megalomaniacal delusional talk. I'm impressed by his hubris.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Did you watch his press conference? More mis-direction and megalomaniacal delusional talk. I'm impressed by his hubris.



He definitely has lots of hubris


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom, he's in some trouble with his constituents and I think
he's trying to shore up support by making a "show". It
won't spook Democrats, but it might spook the Republicans in congress if a huge crowd shows up.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2017)

gonewild said:


> It's not an election rally. It is a rally to promote his "campaign" to make America Great Again. It's the same as Obama did to promote his agendas. Presidents interacting with the people.



It's an election rally. It is being run by his campaign organization.

On the day of his inauguration, Trump filed paperwork with the Federal Election Committee indicating a possible re-election bid in 2020. Trump wrote that his filing, “does not constitute a formal announcement,” but as a result, he is able to collect donations.

President Barack Obama didn't file his re-election paperwork until April 2011, 19 months before the 2012 presidential election; President George W. Bush didn't file until May 2003, 18 months before the 2004 election.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

Megalomaniac!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2017)

Megalomaniac who needs a diaper change


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2017)

OK, I think I'm getting an idea of what is going on with this. Perception in this odd "alt-universe" we all seem to have entered is the key. BTW, a friend lives in Melbourne and has tickets to the show. I'll see what his impressions are of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark is correct, it is a re-election rally. Trump is a great campaigner. But as President?... He needs constant adulation and cannot accept any reality other than his own.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2017)

OMG! I just watched some of his Florida rally. Surrounded by oximoronic placards like "women/blacks" for Trump". Basically, it was a rhetoric-fest for his syncophants! I cant believe he actually said he was tired of those who bragged about failures. !#! This from a man who lost so much money he doesn't have to pay taxes all while claiming he is smart!!# We are screwed!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 19, 2017)

Those who voted for him are screwed ... he won't bring jobs back to those areas that were hit harder and never recovered. As far as the government, The system has been evoliving for 250 years .. dontreally think a man like this can change anything dramatically .. he is going to be in one legal battle over another over everything he does


----------



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...on-law-workers 

Interesting if true.

Watching the news every night is like watching a circus. Trumps lies and antics dominate the stories. It's getting scary and tiresome to watch....and astounding that he actually has followers gullible enough to believe the garbage he spews.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 19, 2017)

Sweden?! What happened in Sweden? There has been bombing and attacks in Syria, Lebanon, Irak and Somalia, many good hombres (and women and children) dead; but Sweden?

A little bit proud, too: http://www.euronews.com/2017/02/18/huge-pro-refugee-protest-in-barcelona Don't know if there is information on this in the USA.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 19, 2017)

The more Trump makes these comments , the more evidence the courts have to counter his actions..he is tipping his hand to the courts that perhaps, the intelligence he is aware of is non existent...and that perhaps the executive orders are more based on national security based on biased fears rather than actual intelligence..I say keep the crazy coming..he is only sabotaging himself and his policies


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2017)

There was a home grown terrorist attack in a Nordic country within the past couple of years. I'm sure that's what he refered to.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 20, 2017)

Is there a term in english like 'political arson'? I don't think it is a lack of intelligence. It is intended, like Bush meant what he said. Something of all these lies will stick in public opinion, slowly poisoning and raising the sensation of fear, of being insecure. 

Courts shouldn't make politics, that should be the task of a parliament. 

And the attack you think he might be referring to - excuses? - was the Utoya Island massacre in Norway. A god-fearing, white male, ...


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 20, 2017)

We have three branches of government here for balance of power: the executive branch, the legislative branch and the judicial branch. We have a constitution as well. Ultimately the constitution must be followed, and thankfully our courts have the authority to keep a rogue president in check.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Is there a term in english like 'political arson'? I don't think it is a lack of intelligence. It is intended, like Bush meant what he said. Something of all these lies will stick in public opinion, slowly poisoning and raising the sensation of fear, of being insecure.
> 
> Courts shouldn't make politics, that should be the task of a parliament.
> 
> And the attack you think he might be referring to - excuses? - was the Utoya Island massacre in Norway. A god-fearing, white male, ...



Courts (of 3 or more) make politics all the time....usually in the opinions of the justices who dissent. In some cases judges are elected but most are certainly confirmed. To think that politics doesn't come into play or shouldn't is extremely naive and missing the point of a judiciary. Politics most certainly comes into play with judges as to how they interpret the constitution...the reason why a balanced court is optimal. It's pointless to suggest what they should be...there is an inherent human factor in government that needs to be accounted for. Now, courts should not create law, as their purpose is to interpret law ...that is different than making politics


----------



## Secundino (Feb 20, 2017)

Just another case of different concepts. I 'd wish I could write a better english and know the correct correspondence of terms switching between parliamentary and presidential democracy models. 
Thanks for calling my observations 'extremely naive'. I'll restrict myself a bit more to just reading in this forum from now on.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2017)

Nothing wrong with being naive, or not knowing it. Not good to be naive, know it, and not care.


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2017)

Secundino, please express your opinion any time you wish
to. You speak English far better than most of us speak
Spanish. I value all non-American views on the subject of
Trump. I think Americans ought to see ourselves as others see us. We often need another perspective.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 21, 2017)

Being an immigrant myself - and I wonder how many first and second generation immigrants/emigrants are users of this forum - I never felt as immigrant until I went 'back' to the country where supposedly I am from. With this background I know far too well that an immigrant can't wait until 'justice' does justice/compromise. 
The announcement of a 15.000 new police 'deportation task force' with the police enabled to decide over deportation just because they 'suspect' has nothing to do with democracy and justice. 
This resembles somehow the 'juden raus' policy of fascist germany. I'm not as naive as to say it is the same thing. 
Lets hope that the women on womens day on 8th or march put things clear.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2017)

These are indeed troubling times, Secundino.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trumps new policies will create a stronger underground network and all the benefits and trappings of such.. his policies will do nothing to address immigration reform. The Mexicans I work with think Trump is a joke because he doesnt understand the resources available to them that are off the grid , sort of speak


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 22, 2017)

Told ya this would happen...just the natural course of events when the person in charge disrespects the different agencies

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/21/opinions/meaning-leaks-trump-administration-hall/index.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 24, 2017)

a practical way to resist Trump
https://www.indivisibleguide.com/


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, I think the Dems blew it today by choosing Tom Perez to lead them. He's a good man, but I don't think his vision is the direction the party needs to take if they want to see victory in 2018. I fear they have just alienated a lot of the progressive women and millennials who were staunch supporters of Sanders.


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2017)

On the other hand, perhaps Trump's people will discount him since he has Spanish ancestors and he'll sneak up on
'em! Can you imagine Trump's campaign slogans if a
Muslim had been chosen...OMG! Ellison is still there and
ready to fight. Sen. Sanders too.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ellison is deputy chairman...I wouldn't put much stock in one event...plenty more to come to shape the Dems


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 26, 2017)

Nothing against Ellison, but this has to be a job that one can give 100 hours a week to when needed, and he already has one of those. You need a competent full time manager to run the party every day. Debbie Wasserman Schultz was a disaster because she was neither full time nor a competent manager, even before she screwed up. Perez can be that manager, and I think he's smart enough to see where the energy is coming from.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 26, 2017)

Trump seemed pleased last night with the announcement that Perez had been elected as Dem party chairman, but it could have simply been a display of bravado.

I certainly hope Perez is able to pull the party together and be willing to swing a little to the left. Naming Ellison as deputy chairman is a good start. I have no beef with Perez, but I do know a lot of people have taken his selection as a punch to the gut. Hopefully these people will come around and unite with the party. The party needs women and progressives, and it needs to accommodate them in order to keep them in the fold.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 26, 2017)

One of the better ways to fight the bigoted xenophobic cowardice of Trump and his supporters who approve of his policies 

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...hone&fr2=p:s,v:i,m:sb-top&ei=UTF-8&n=60&x=wrt

Have been seeing these signs pop up everywhere in seattle


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 27, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> I certainly hope Perez is able to pull the party together and be willing to swing a little to the left. Naming Ellison as deputy chairman is a good start. I have no beef with Perez, but I do know a lot of people have taken his selection as a punch to the gut. Hopefully these people will come around and unite with the party.



Seems to me that anyone that sensitive wouldn't maintain long term interest in politics unless everything goes their way. Such people are really of no benefit to a political party.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 27, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> Seems to me that anyone that sensitive wouldn't maintain long term interest in politics unless everything goes their way. Such people are really of no benefit to a political party.



They're the Bernie Sanders supporters and the millenials, and no, they gave no support to us in this last election. They stayed home or they voted for third party candidates...and we lost the election. Engaging them and getting them involved, bringing the party back from the right of center and making it more liberal again -- these are the things we need to do if we hope to have a fighting chance in 2018. We will become an obsolete party if we do not stop sliding to the right and if we do not stop acting like watered-down Republicans. We need to widen the umbrella. The party needs to welcome and engage both moderate Dems and liberal Dems. It needs to embrace women, the LGBTQ community, Latinos and the African American community. Anything less and we are doomed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 27, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> They're the Bernie Sanders supporters and the millenials, and no, they gave no support to us in this last election. They stayed home or they voted for third party candidates...and we lost the election. Engaging them and getting them involved, bringing the party back from the right of center and making it more liberal again -- these are the things we need to do if we hope to have a fighting chance in 2018. We will become an obsolete party if we do not stop sliding to the right and if we do not stop acting like watered-down Republicans. We need to widen the umbrella. The party needs to welcome and engage both moderate Dems and liberal Dems. It needs to embrace women, the LGBTQ community, Latinos and the African American community. Anything less and we are doomed.



it needs to start with local elections and build from there...I would say it needs to start at town halls..like we have now...I don't see progressives going away..I only see their voices getting stronger...putting progressives in office is really the only clear way to send a message


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

Corey Booker 2020.
Trump has once again insulted intelligent Americans by having the head of the Agency in charge of investigating political connections to Russia tell us that no connections were found, before the investigation has been completed.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

Republicans got power as result of a blow back by those unaccepting of a Black President. I'm pretty sure the "buffoon blow back" will be equally as hard, unless the idiot gets us inot a nuclear war before the next election.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 27, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> it needs to start with local elections and build from there...I would say it needs to start at town halls..like we have now...I don't see progressives going away..I only see their voices getting stronger...putting progressives in office is really the only clear way to send a message



I agree, and Perez needs to realize this and push for this. He needs to back local and state progressives who want to run for office. There are many who are saying his main goal is only to get a Democrat into the White House four years from now. He needs to realize we need to start with local elections and continue on with state level elections right on up to the White House, and the party needs to put all of its efforts behind every single one of these candidates along the way.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2017)

I heard on the news that the Baby Boomers elected Dump.
Not so. I campaigned for Sen. Sanders and I did vote for
Hillary Clinton. I resent the implication that BBers are
indifferent or third party nerds. I will always work for the
Progressive Agenda...LOUDLY!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2017)

an entire book can be written on why Trump was elected, it was a perfect storm, and he barely managed a win...and still lost the popular vote...making it about one aspect of the population is stupid


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 28, 2017)

There were a lot of progressives who got out and voted for Hillary, no doubt, and certainly no one demographic is exclusively to blame for Trump's victory. That being said, disenfranchising millennial progressives from the Democratic Party at this point in time would be a big mistake. Hillary and company were very centrist in my opinion. That's all well and good for the establishment Democrats, but it didn't work on election day. There is no questioning the fact that large numbers of Sanders' supporters either voted for third party candidates this past November, or they didn't vote at all. We can't let that happen again.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2017)

The women's March, the judiciary response , the steadfast media responding to trump, people coming out of the woodwork to fight trump... these actions will defeat the apathy that I feel was the biggest reason why Trump won.. we all need to know who our allies are... makes resistance not meaningful and effective


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 28, 2017)

I agree all of these things help defeat apathy. I just know what I have heard loud and clear several times: a lot of millennials and Sanders supporters felt marginalized when Perez was chosen to lead the Democratic Party. I hope that feeling won't last. If we refuse to listen to their concerns or recognize their point of view, though, no doubt they have, in fact, already been marginalized.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2017)

I agree ... we have a lot of work ahead of us


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2017)

Eric, I hadn't considered Booker, but he'd be an excellent
candidate. Do you think he's considered running? Will
he be old enough by 2020? I think Ellison might also be
a good potential candidate to counter Dump's anti-Muslim
blather.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2017)

Corey Booker is 47 ...same age as Obama when he took office in 2008..he will run for sure and he will probably get the nomination. He's already been asked and he skirts the question ...no one will commit to running now..and that's probably a smart thing..gotta wait till after the next round of elections in 2018


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2017)

He will definitely be a potential candidate.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 28, 2017)

Booker would make an outstanding President.


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd like to see a female president, but Warren has antagonized too many main streamers and I can't think
of anyone else at the moment. Any ideas? Not Clinton...
I don't think she's such a glutton for punishment. I was
always hopeful for Barbara Jordan some years ago, but
she died unexpectedly and broke my heart.

O.K. don't everybody scream at me at once, but I like
Van Jones although he's not a politician. He is knowledgeable and very fair in his assessment of global
affairs. He's also an "outsider" not associated with the
same old **** in Washington.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2017)

the question is...does the winner debate or don't debate Trump? I say don't debate him...and work that to your advantage


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2017)

https://medium.com/@carlsolovox/trumps-address-easy-version-41fa5774f39f#.xi2onb1jm


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 1, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> https://medium.com/@carlsolovox/trumps-address-easy-version-41fa5774f39f#.xi2onb1jm



I like it, but FAR too subtle for the ones who need to understand it to get the point.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 1, 2017)

abax said:


> I'd like to see a female president, but Warren has antagonized too many main streamers and I can't think
> of anyone else at the moment. Any ideas? Not Clinton...
> I don't think she's such a glutton for punishment. I was
> always hopeful for Barbara Jordan some years ago, but
> she died unexpectedly and broke my heart...



Current female senate Democrats that might be viable candidates - Stabenow, Shaheen, Gilibrand, Baldwin (that would make some conservative heads explode). At least a couple of other former officials that would be well qualified - Janet Napolitano, Kathleen Sibelius. But if any are interested they need to start increasing public visibility now. There are others, but they are either less experienced, less known - or perhaps beyond the point in their career where it makes sense like Dianne Feinstein. Or if she wasn't almost 80 I'd love to see Maxine Waters go for it.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 1, 2017)

'We have to start winning wars again.' 

This man is no joke. Take him seriously.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> I like it, but FAR too subtle for the ones who need to understand it to get the point.



It's not meant to change minds..it's meant to increase the alliances between those who think he's a fraud


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2017)

Is there anyone here who even remembers Barbara Jordan? Watergate? Impeach or resign Nixon? If not,
I'm really old. She, practically by herself, brought Nixon
and his henchmen down.

I like that post Ed. However, I disagree with just "fraud".
I think the man is dangerously unhinged.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 1, 2017)

I remember Barbara Jordan, though I was still a teenager and not yet an adult.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2017)

abax said:


> Is there anyone here who even remembers Barbara Jordan? Watergate? Impeach or resign Nixon? If not,
> I'm really old. She, practically by herself, brought Nixon
> and his henchmen down.
> 
> ...



or that too


----------



## Secundino (Mar 2, 2017)

abax said:


> I think the man is dangerously unhinged.



He knows exactly what he does and why he does and when he does. He profits from people thinking he is there just be chance.

His last speech, so polite, so mannerly, (we expect at a very low level and thus we are pleased), but he said things like we 'all are created by the same god' and other rubbish that, taken seriously point all in one direction. There is one god, that is ours of course, we will make America great again, though we are threatened by all other nations and credos, and we need to win wars again with an huge increase of military expenses. 

He is not bound by diplomatic ties, he does not bother to offend neither friends nor enemies. And many people like that, because there is a lot of resent from the past, a sense of humiliation (where does it come from?) that nourishes vengeance as a motive of action.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 2, 2017)

He is very dangerous indeed, Secun.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 2, 2017)

and the scandals keep stacking up..now Sessions and the matter of a little white lie


----------



## Wendy (Mar 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eK-5ivYb3o

Bernie is a really good speaker.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 2, 2017)

Wendy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eK-5ivYb3o
> 
> Bernie is a really good speaker.



Yeah, I dont understand why they rolled out the ex governor of Kentucky as the official response..he was well spoken but they needed someone a lot younger or someone who spoke to progressives


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 2, 2017)

I heard they were trying to appeal to the slice of Trump voters who are starting to feel buyer's remorse.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2017)

well, trump lasted four days without attacking someone on twitter...the Russian story must be getting to him...Media 1, Trump zero


----------



## Wendy (Mar 5, 2017)

This is like watching a really bad reality TV show....but very entertaining!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 5, 2017)

It's like a comedy and a horror film all mixed up into one big, cheesy, semi-scripted free-for-all.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's like Killer Clowns From Outer Space meets The Office ?


----------



## AdamD (Mar 5, 2017)

Hilariously cheesy and painfully awkward. Cringe worthy comedy with a loveable boss. 

"Would I rather be feared or loved? Umm...easy, both. I want people to be afraid of how much they love me."
-Michael Scott


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd think it was funnier if I didn't live here.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 6, 2017)

Are you sure of that? It doesn't look funny from here.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2017)

abax said:


> I'd think it was funnier if I didn't live here.



It's actually pretty scary from up here but one kind of has to look at the amusing side or one would die of fear. I don't envy what you are going through down there.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 6, 2017)

It's like a train wreck in slow motion (or maybe not so slow), and we can't look away. Really, it's not funny at all. It's sickening.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2017)

The trick to being able to look away is to not look in the first place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2017)

You're right. It's not really funny, but I think I'd start
screaming hysterically if I couldn't at least TRY to see the
ridiculous in Trump's assertions.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 6, 2017)

It's important to keep looking so we can stay informed and be proactive.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2017)

Addicted!
No offense, many have their adrenal glands pumping at max. What is anyone really going to do to change anything, if there is something particularly approbrious that happens? This is 50% question curious about reply and 50% rhetorical


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2017)

This latest round of diversion, wiretapping. 
I think his plan is to make so much mess, 'shepherd boy crying "wolf!"', that we get numbed so he can do whatever his agenda wants!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2017)

NYEric said:


> This latest round of diversion, wiretapping.
> I think his plan is to make so much mess, 'shepherd boy crying "wolf!"', that we get numbed so he can do whatever his agenda wants!



It wont work though...too much is happening that is energizing people ..ACA, immigration, Defense spending, spending cuts ..these are big issues..and you have a liberal progressive base that is still pissed off and they need to put that anger somewhere...which we will ultimately see in the courts with attorney generals of certain states wanting to take advantage of that anger


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

For those on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/TheIdesOfTrump/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1150707355055540/
And some postcards:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8TW9xvcwK10eHZjeTN3d2FiX0U


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 7, 2017)

popping up all over the country

http://www.metrotimes.com/news-hits...rket-plot-reserved-for-future-internment-camp


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 7, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> Addicted!
> What is anyone really going to do to change anything...?



The previous two posts are just two examples of what people are going to do.

We will also call our Senators and our Representatives. We will show up at their "Town Hall" meetings. We will protest.

We will hold the orange fascist and all of his minions accountable. We will never forget. We will not allow the world to forget.

We will file lawsuits.

We will run for office.

We will vote.

Hitler was no laughing matter. Neither is Trump.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 7, 2017)

Lets hope he - the orange alternative - is not what we feel he is. He does go the same path as Hitler but the background of the country is completely different. I hope he isn't able to broaden his support by telling he is the only saviour of a threatened America as long as the opposition in the streets is able to prove that there is no such thread. But - the American rifle association is telling the same fake story for years and they are very successful, to the point that no president and no parliament has been able to stop them. Imagine they unite forces in the same direction (as I think they are beginning to do).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 7, 2017)

Very few politicians will touch gun law reform .. the NRA has a strong constitutional argument that is extremely difficult to overcome. TRump making an alliance with the NRA does nothing to elevate his control or popularity as gun ownership is held as a right by those on both sides of the aisle. Diminishing returns. And there are few single issue voters ( others than for reasons of the economy). The NRA exercises most of their power in lobbying , a reason why an alliance with Trump won't necessarily benefit them.. their alliances are lofty and not the real center of their power.. their power comes from the constitution


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> popping up all over the country
> 
> http://www.metrotimes.com/news-hits...rket-plot-reserved-for-future-internment-camp



That link doesn't work, Ed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 7, 2017)

here you go..just so people know..it's an artist installation, so no need for red herrings

http://www.snopes.com/lot-reserved-for-future-internment-camp/


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks, Ed. Not so far-fetched these days.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 10, 2017)

There is a fresh air episode in which Terry Gross interviews someone who has written an article about Sessions and Bannon and their desire to remake America..I am about to hear it now..march 9th

gives a lot of insight into why Sessions and Bannon want to limit immigration


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 10, 2017)

this is her article 

Emily Bazelon

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/...n=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=collection


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 11, 2017)

It would be interesting for all those people who were expressing their xenophobia and fear of terrorist attacks by immigrants to come back out of the woodwork and explain to me why it's been white american males doing the harm over the last few months


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 12, 2017)

this is how we make America Great

https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welco...ebook.com/&referrer=https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 13, 2017)

https://newrepublic.com/article/140948/bluexit-blue-states-exit-trump-red-america


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess something for April 1:
https://www.plantdelights.com/collections/arisaema/products/arisaema-trumpeteer


----------



## Wendy (Mar 14, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2017)

does it smell like rotting eggs?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> I guess something for April 1:
> https://www.plantdelights.com/collections/arisaema/products/arisaema-trumpeteer



That is denigrating to the plant world.


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2017)

Interesting Dot. I was going to say that's insulting to that
plant. Funny too though.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 15, 2017)

Plant Delights Nursery always has the best selection of Arisaema, but that one is just plain ugly.


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, that fits the bill for the current administration...UGLY!

Did anyone watch Paul Ryan trying to pitch the health care
bill or Spicer? I've never seen such verbal tap dancing.
Even Rand Paul was out in the cold giving that bill hell!
If the whole show wasn't so dangerous, it'd qualify for
slap stick comedy.

I can't for the life of me see why the Trump/Repubs can't
study European and Canadian models for universal health
care and actually learn something.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 16, 2017)

abax said:


> Well, that fits the bill for the current administration...UGLY!
> 
> Did anyone watch Paul Ryan trying to pitch the health care
> bill or Spicer? I've never seen such verbal tap dancing.
> ...



Because they could care less about healthcare..it's about the tax codes


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Making money for their friends!


----------

